# FH 3006 German Pz. Kpfw Ⅰ Ausf F(VK.18.01) Late



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

When will this be available in the US?

Thanks,
Carl-


----------

